# How much food for bottom-dwellers?



## wodesorel (Mar 26, 2006)

Silly question, but I have no idea how much food these guys need to stay healthy.

I have:
1 small black kuhli loach
1 teeny-tiny female betta (who only eats off of the gravel)
2 "mystery snails", one of which is bigger than a golf ball
8 ghost shrimp, all extra large

Right now I feed a rotating mixture of TetraMin granuals, Bettamin Medly flakes, and shrimp pellets. (Once the betta is big enough to eat them, she'll get Hikari Betta Bio-Gold, too).

They get fed twice a day, a small "pinch" of flakes or granuals in the morning, and about 5 crushed shrimp pellets at night. There is also a new piece of frozen spinach in the tank every night, though the only one I've seen eating it is the big snail, and he'll finish it off by morning.

Is that enough? Is there something better that I could be feeding, other than blood-worms (allergic) or frozen foods (kept getting bacterial and parasitic infections in the tank when I used them)?


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

personally I think thats enough. Just keep an eye on the fish and make sure they are growing like they should. as they get bigger you may want to step it up a tad but you are always better off to underfeed than overfeed, IMO


----------



## heatherhoge (Nov 13, 2005)

I agree sounds like enough. IF wanting to feed other tings just replace one type of food with a diffrent type of food. Like one night don't feed shrip pellets and feed bood worms. Variaty is good for fish giving them all good things they need. Some foods don't have good things that another would have.


----------

